# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  El uso seguro de las aguas residuales en la agricultura ofrece múltiples beneficios, según la FAO

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/


Mar, 7 sep, 2010

Reciclar las aguas residuales urbanas y usarlas para los cultivos agrícolas puede ayudar a mitigar los problemas de escasez de agua y reducir la contaminación del agua, pero se trata de una práctica que no está tan extendida como debiera, según un último informe de la FAO.

El uso de aguas residuales tratadas en la agricultura se practica en cerca de medio centenar de países y ocupa una superficie que asciende al 10 por ciento del total de tierras cultivadas a nivel mundial, según el informe La riqueza de los residuos: economía del uso de las aguas residuales en la agricultura, publicado hoy al comienzo de la Semana Mundial del Agua (Estocolmo, del 5 al 11 de septiembre).

Si bien a escala global tan solo una pequeña parte de las aguas residuales tratadas se utilizan para la agricultura, esta práctica atrae cada vez mayor interés en todo el mundo, y en algunos países -España y México, por ejemplo- un porcentaje elevado de las aguas tratadas se destinan al riego.

Los estudios de caso incluidos en el informe indican que una gestión segura de las aguas residuales en la producción alimentaria supone una forma de aliviar la competencia entre las ciudades y la agricultura por el agua en regiones en la escasez va en aumento, explicó Pasquale Steduto, Director Adjunto de la División de Tierra y Aguas de la FAO. En un contexto adecuado -añadió- puede ayudar también con el tratamiento de las aguas residuales y la consiguiente contaminación de los ríos.

Los campesinos también podrían ahorrarse parte del coste de bombear aguas subterráneas, al tiempo que los nutrientes presentes en las aguas residuales reducen el gasto en fertilizantes.

Tratada de forma adecuada y reciclada en forma segura, el agua puede ofrecer potencialmente un triple dividendo a los usuarios urbanos, los campesinos y el medio ambiente, concluyó Steduto.
Los beneficios compensan los costes

Ya que la realización de sistemas adecuados para el tratamiento y reciclaje de las aguas residuales comporta tanto inversiones iniciales de capital y costes operativos permanentes, el mayor beneficio debería resultar del elevado valor del agua potable que se libera para el consumo urbano o el uso industrial. Ello reduciría los costes que deben soportar las autoridades municipales para localizar recursos hídricos adicionales a través de medios más costosos.

Y los costes se podrían compensar aún más reutilizando el biogás generado durante el tratamiento de las aguas como fuente de energía, o incluso potencialmente mediante la venta de créditos de carbono.

Si bien el reciclaje de aguas residuales en la agricultura no es la única forma de hacer frente a los problemas de escasez y contaminación, en muchos casos se trata de una solución extremadamente rentable, como refleja la cantidad creciente de programas de reciclaje que aparecen en el informe, aseguró Steduto.
Diferentes usuarios

La viabilidad del reciclaje del agua en la agricultura depende de las circunstancias y las condiciones locales, que afectan al equilibrio entre costes y beneficios, según el informe de la FAO.

La valoración económica de cualquier propuesta de proyecto debería realizarse desde una perspectiva de cuencas a nivel regional, y es igualmente necesario considerar las necesidades y beneficios de los diferentes usuarios del agua.

Resulta inverosímil que estos programas puedan justificarse a nivel económico tan solo en lo que respecta a la agricultura, indica el informe. Los beneficios para los usuarios urbanos e industriales deben ser relativamente importantes, y en muchos casos serán la principal justificación para el proyecto, se añade.

El informe de la FAO subraya igualmente que las aguas residuales no tratadas no pueden utilizarse para el riego, por lo que se requiere siempre un tratamiento y reciclaje adecuados.

----------


## Salut

La verdad es que es alucinante que un recurso de tantísimo valor como son nuestras propias heces suponga un problema ambiental, en vez de ser aprovechado.

Como bien dicen en el artículo, de nuestras aguas residuales podemos sacar gran cantidad de biogas (mucho mejor en la cocina que la leña) y luego el efluente líquido y los lodos son abono de primera calidad.

El reactor elimina los patógenos, y a partir de allí todo es abono  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

En Madrid hay planes para regar los parques y baldear las calles con el agua de las depuradoras del Manzanares, que producen una cantidad enorme de agua "depurada".

El problema es que hacer una red paralela es caro, y sale más barato tirar del grifo de la de beber.

Pero se tendrá que hacer con el tiempo, no hay más remedio de que el Ayuntamiento y la Comunidad entren por el aro de una vez.

Yo, aporto mi granito de arena a la idea. Tengo instalado un grupo de presión para regar con el agua de mis estanques. Cuando saltan las electroválvulas, al mismo tiempo se conecta el grupo y riego con ese agua.

De esa forma, consigo dos cosas:
-Ahorrar bastante agua si el mantenimiento de los estanques se hace de forma estricta. Renuevo el agua en los estanques y así elimino un problema importante, la acumulación de fosfatos.
-Riego con un agua "abonada", pero bien abonada.

Matamos dos pájaros de un tiro. :Smile:

----------


## Salut

> El problema es que hacer una red paralela es caro, y sale más barato tirar del grifo de la de beber.


Es caro hacerlo a posteriori. El problema realmente ha sido la nula visión de futuro y nula planificación a largo plazo de las autoridades municipales.

Pero bueno, es un error que se ha cometido en todos toditos los pueblos... así que podremos achacarlo a la cultura desarrollista de tiempos pasados... o porque abrir y cerrar zanjas "crea empleo"  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Vamos, si hoy tocara levantar una ciudad desde 0 no os quepa duda que se meterían tuberías de aguas grises, de aguas negras, red potable, red no-potable y tal vez alguna tubería sin un uso aún definido "por lo que pueda venir". A largo plazo es muchísimo más rentable invertir esos pocos euros de más.

----------


## ben-amar

> El problema es que hacer una red paralela es caro, y sale más barato tirar del grifo de la de beber.


Yo he vistos, como habremos visto todos, como despues de cerrar una zanja para meter una tuberia o unos cables, la han vuelto a abrir a lo largo de toda de toda la calle, para meter otra.




> Vamos, si hoy tocara levantar una ciudad desde 0 ............


No podriais contar conmigo para habitarla, prefiero la naturaleza.

----------


## AlbertoM

Los lodos de las depuradoras se utilizan en agricultura y dan unos resultados extraordinarios...
Personalmente no veo ningún problema al agua residual/reutilizada usada correctamente

----------


## REEGE

Darte la bienvenida al foro y agradecerte tus aportaciones... Esperemos que te quedes con nosotros y aportes muchos conocimientos de Agua y otros temas a éste foro.
Un saludo y gracias por registrarte.

----------


## Salut

> Los lodos de las depuradoras se utilizan en agricultura y dan unos resultados extraordinarios...
> Personalmente no veo ningún problema al agua residual/reutilizada usada correctamente


Tu lo dices: usada correctamente.

El problema es que muchas veces se echan por el desagüe cosas que no se deben echar (pilas, etc.), y que luego acaban en nuestros campos  :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Evidentemente, como dice Salut, nada que se utilice mal produce beneficios.

----------


## riomoros

Hola
Yo tuve un profesor que decía que había que verter las aguas residuales por encima de donde se habían cogido para beber. Así tendríamos buen cuidado de depurarlas adecuadamente.
Está claro que hemos mejorado mucho en los últimos 30 años pero todavía nos faltan unos cuantos pasos más por dar.
Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Riomoros, menudo profesor tenías, eso sí que acaba con las malas prácticas, o con la población aguas abajo.
Bienvenido al foro, es un lugar muy agradable, en verano tenemos aire acondicionado y en invierno calefacción, y no cobramos, como has podido comprobar.
Un saludo.

----------

